# Beginner here. How do I develop film?



## bsap (Sep 9, 2012)

First off, I realize there's a whole film developing thread, but it's a bit over my head. 
I'm hoping to just get some basic information here. I shoot mainly with T-max 100 or 400 film. I want to start developing my own film and I'm wondering if someone could tell me what chemicals would be best to use and what times I should use. I'm not looking to do anything fancy, I just need the basics. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Note: I have developed in the past, in school, and I already have a developing canister. I'm mainly looking for advice on chemicals.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 9, 2012)

You need:

- a developer (TMax developer is designed for the film you use, but it's a little aggressive for my taste, I use Rodinal, others use other stuff)
- a stop bath. Any one will do, I recommend an indicator one that turns purple when it's spent.
- a fixer. Again, any one will do. I use Kodafix or whatever Kodak's standard stuff is called.
- PhotoFlo

I much prefer liquid concentrates to powders, they are much easier to use.

You will probably want some bottles to store mixed chemicals in. A couple each of 1 quart (1 liter) and 1/2 quart (500ml) would be fine. Otherwise you're just pouring money down the drain.

You will want to way to measure liquids accurately. I have a small graduate (50ml) and a larger one (500ml) and so far that's worked out well for me.

You will also need:

- a dust-free place to hang film in (I use a bathtub with the shower curtain closed)
- a string and a way to rig it across the dust-free place (I string from the showerhead to the towel rack opposite)
- clothespins for hanging it

Do some searching and work out how to dispose of spent fixer properly in your area. It's pretty bad for the environment (although the quantities you're using are quite small, still, don't be a dick).


----------



## timor (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi. You will need a few more items to start this fun like graduated cylinders like this
Arista Graduated Cylinder 300ml | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
or bigger, if you develop 120 and a small one like this:
Arista Graduated Cylinder 100ml | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
 You will need a good thermometer and some bottles for keeping fixer (reuse plastic water bottles ). 10-20 ccm syringe might be helpful to.
I would suggest as a developer Tmax Dev. Despite the name it is general purpose developer, not one made just for Tmax films. Very good, clean, delicate. I am using it as one-shot developer in 1+9 proportion with 11-13 min in 20 C. I use not very aggressive agitation (no inversions). As a stop bath use just plain water, fixer - Hypam will be very good (non hardening ) but anything else would be just as fine. Any more questions ? Just ask.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)




----------

